# E pipe



## Mogwai79 (18/1/16)

Good day. I just want to know if anyone stocks E pipes. I have looked at Vape Mountain. I just want to make sure if there is anyone else.


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

No one else that I know of.


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

Smok Guardian 111. Who is getting this?


----------



## Mogwai79 (24/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Smok Guardian 111. Who is getting this?


Looks great!


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> Looks great!


It really does. But vendors are very quiet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/1/16)

Just curious, what atomizer is recommended with the epipes?


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just curious, what atomizer is recommended with the epipes?


The smok Guardian 3 epipe will be the tvf4 mini. And a rba too. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Nova69 (24/1/16)

I would get this, just because I always wanted a pipe.


----------

